# Problems with DC today



## amber (Jan 13, 2006)

Is it just me, or was DC down for most of the day today?


----------



## GB (Jan 13, 2006)

It was the curse of Friday the 13th. Yes DC was down, but thankfully we are back up again. Now we can all breath a sigh of relief.


----------



## Jikoni (Jan 13, 2006)

I couldn't get into DC today at all until now! Waz up ?


----------



## pdswife (Jan 13, 2006)

Hey, it was a good thing!  I got the laundry done and a few other chores that were piling up around my neck....


----------



## Jikoni (Jan 13, 2006)

GB said:
			
		

> It was the curse of Friday the 13th. Yes DC was down, but thankfully we are back up again. Now we can all breath a sigh of relief.


Oh shoot Friday the 13th!Is it always true?


----------



## amber (Jan 13, 2006)

GB 

Sizzles, same here, I just happened to try it again and it was up and running again.

Pdswife, sometimes downtime is a good thing!


----------



## mudbug (Jan 13, 2006)

I bet a lot of chores finally got done in DC households today.


----------



## MJ (Jan 13, 2006)

We had a problem with the server and Andy fixed it.


----------



## mudbug (Jan 13, 2006)

thank you, Andy!


----------



## corazon (Jan 13, 2006)

whew!  I'm so relieved, I thought it was my computer!


----------



## kadesma (Jan 13, 2006)

Oh boy, I about had an attack of hee bee gee bees  Shakes, sweats, tears, nasty as a snake, but, of course I'm not at all addicted to DC   It had to be something else  Glad Andy fixed this thing, he sure saved a lot of lives 

kadesma


----------



## kimbaby (Jan 14, 2006)

I was worried Cause I tried to get on all day and it never would go thru... always that dumb page with all the writting on it,I was like... oh no MY new favoritte place is gone... thank heavens your all back...


----------



## In the Kitchen (Jan 14, 2006)

*Andy*

As in the past, Andy came to my rescue.  Congrats to you Andy.  Bet it bothered you too!  But everything has a purpose and have to work around it. Even though Friday 13 no black cats crossed my path and I am still here.  Thanks bunch.  Keep up the good work we need you.,


----------

